# Very Sick Baby



## GloriaH (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a 3 week old Pygmy Doe that I am bottle raising. She came down with a cold. I have her on 1cc of Naxel twice a day. She is very conjested so I put her in the bathtub, sprayed the room with a Menthol, Camphor, and Eucalyptus spray. She is breathing a little better. I also have her on 3cc's of childrens Benedryll. I'm worried she isn't drinking. I have been giving her "Goat Magic' and trying to get her to take electralite with a syringe. Can I give her fluids Sub-Q? What should I give her and how much? Can I use a Saline solution? Thanks for the help...Gloria


----------



## GloriaH (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought I had better do something quick, so I made up a Steril Saline solution and gave it to her Sub-Q. She took in 48cc's pretty quick. She hadn't had really anything to drink in two days so I thought I had better do something. I'll keep posting...G


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know goats so, I can't really help you--other than ask if you can tube? That's what we do with calves. 

And to wish you luck with your little one.


----------



## username taken (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd be tubing this baby if she isnt sucking. 

For SQ fluids, I use hartmann's solution 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartmann's_Solution

Pull up her skin to make a tent over the ribs ... if it stays up or only very slowly goes back down, she is dehydrated and needs fluid fast.


----------



## GloriaH (Jun 17, 2009)

Maggie just passed. I know that they can go quick. The reason she wasn't sucking is that she was stuffed up. She wasn't really healthy when I got her. The lady that raised them was not taking care of her herd. Both the girls I got from her were just loaded with lice when I got them. I know she was happy the last couple of weeks. She was spoiled rotten...G


----------



## norcal (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her, and it was good of you to try to help.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, dear...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GloriaH (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you all. I still have her fiesty little sister. As she was going I just kept rocking her in my arms and kept telling her it was ok to go. My DH even had a hard time with this...G


----------



## freemotion (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear she passed away. It sounds like you did the best you could to save her!


----------



## mully (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes all you can do is try and save them.  You can meet her again at rainbow bridge (a place where all pets go) You tried your best and that is wonderful, and I bet she knew you did too.


----------

